# Website CC



## LRphoto (May 4, 2016)

Signed up to the forum a while ago and have lurked ever since but hoping to start been much more active and participate as I'm slowly starting to get my wedding and portrait photography off the ground.

My websites been up for around a year now and I'm always looking for ways to improve it.

I'd appreciate it if you could take the time to visit my site and offer any constructive criticism you might have. 

www.leighrenderphotography.co.uk

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2016)

The 'site itself seems smooth (Wordpress?) and easy to navigate.  Pages load quickly, and the overall look & feel is good, I assume it's mobile-responsive?  A couple of thoughts:  Using Chinese-style characters for your social media icons seems strange to me.  You want to make things as simple as you can, because people are lazy and if they have to work for something, they may just not bother.  I also think that it's beneficial to have at least some indication of price; are you a $500 wedding guy, a $5000 wedding guy, or somewhere in the middle?  I understand the theory behind not including pricing information, but I don't subscribe to it.


----------



## Watchful (May 4, 2016)

A couple of problems that will prevent your site from being completely compatible with all browsers and platforms are listed below, once you get those fixed, let me know and I can recheck it for you.
You may want to re-publish the site in HTML5 so it will be up to date.




HOME​
*Error*: Attribute xtraffic-exclude not allowed on element script at this point.

From line 6, column 9499; to line 6, column 9568

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp

Attributes for element script:
Global attributes
src - Address of the resource
type - Type of embedded resource
charset - Character encoding of the external script resource
async - Execute script in parallel
defer - Defer script execution
crossorigin - How the element handles crossorigin requests
*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 6, column 9499; to line 6, column 9568

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp


*Warning*: The banner role is unnecessary for element header.

From line 25, column 45; to line 25, column 100

ed site"> <header id="masthead" class="site-header" role="banner"><div c


*Warning*: Element nav does not need a role attribute.

From line 25, column 355; to line 25, column 444

h1></div> <nav id="primary-navigation" class="site-navigation primary-navigation" role="navigation"> <a cl


*Warning*: The contentinfo role is unnecessary for element footer.

From line 25, column 11431; to line 25, column 11491

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Start tag body seen but an element of the same type was already open.

From line 25, column 12853; to line 25, column 12858

-info"><p><body><p sty


*Error*: Element script must not have attribute defer unless attribute src is also specified.

From line 25, column 14815; to line 25, column 14909

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 25, column 14815; to line 25, column 14909

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Error*: End tag for body seen, but there were unclosed elements.

From line 25, column 15579; to line 25, column 15585

/script> </body></html


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 12827; to line 25, column 12849

div></div><div class="site-info"><p><bo


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 11492; to line 25, column 11518

tentinfo"><div class="layout-medium"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element footer.

From line 25, column 11431; to line 25, column 11491

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 10; to line 25, column 43

↩</script><div id="page" class="hfeed site"> <head


*Error*: Stray end tag p.

From line 25, column 15586; to line 25, column 15596

> </body></html></p></div>


*Error*: No p element in scope but a p end tag seen.

From line 25, column 15586; to line 25, column 15596

> </body></html></p></div>
PORTRAITS​
​
*Error*: Attribute xtraffic-exclude not allowed on element script at this point.

From line 6, column 9382; to line 6, column 9451

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp

Attributes for element script:
Global attributes
src - Address of the resource
type - Type of embedded resource
charset - Character encoding of the external script resource
async - Execute script in parallel
defer - Defer script execution
crossorigin - How the element handles crossorigin requests
*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 6, column 9382; to line 6, column 9451

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp


*Warning*: The banner role is unnecessary for element header.

From line 25, column 45; to line 25, column 100

ed site"> <header id="masthead" class="site-header" role="banner"><div c


*Warning*: Element nav does not need a role attribute.

From line 25, column 355; to line 25, column 444

h1></div> <nav id="primary-navigation" class="site-navigation primary-navigation" role="navigation"> <a cl


*Warning*: Attribute aria-required is unnecessary for elements that have attribute required.

From line 25, column 12376; to line 25, column 12491

nt</label><textarea id="comment" name="comment" cols="45" rows="8" maxlength="65525" aria-required="true" required="required"></text


*Warning*: The contentinfo role is unnecessary for element footer.

From line 25, column 14866; to line 25, column 14926

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Start tag body seen but an element of the same type was already open.

From line 25, column 16288; to line 25, column 16293

-info"><p><body><p sty


*Error*: Element script must not have attribute defer unless attribute src is also specified.

From line 25, column 18250; to line 25, column 18344

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 25, column 18250; to line 25, column 18344

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Error*: End tag for body seen, but there were unclosed elements.

From line 25, column 19014; to line 25, column 19020

/script> </body></html


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 16262; to line 25, column 16284

div></div><div class="site-info"><p><bo


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 14927; to line 25, column 14953

tentinfo"><div class="layout-medium"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element footer.

From line 25, column 14866; to line 25, column 14926

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 10; to line 25, column 43

↩</script><div id="page" class="hfeed site"> <head


*Error*: Stray end tag p.

From line 25, column 19021; to line 25, column 19031

> </body></html></p></div>


*Error*: No p element in scope but a p end tag seen.

From line 25, column 19021; to line 25, column 19031

> </body></html></p></div>
BLOG​
​
*Error*: Attribute xtraffic-exclude not allowed on element script at this point.

From line 6, column 8647; to line 6, column 8716

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp

Attributes for element script:
Global attributes
src - Address of the resource
type - Type of embedded resource
charset - Character encoding of the external script resource
async - Execute script in parallel
defer - Defer script execution
crossorigin - How the element handles crossorigin requests
*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 6, column 8647; to line 6, column 8716

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp


*Warning*: The banner role is unnecessary for element header.

From line 25, column 45; to line 25, column 100

ed site"> <header id="masthead" class="site-header" role="banner"><div c


*Warning*: Element nav does not need a role attribute.

From line 25, column 355; to line 25, column 444

h1></div> <nav id="primary-navigation" class="site-navigation primary-navigation" role="navigation"> <a cl


*Error*: Bad value last for attribute rel on element a: The string last is not a registered keyword.

From line 25, column 72899; to line 25, column 72972

n-last "> <a href="http://www.leighrenderphotography.co.uk/blog/page/3/" rel="last"> Last

Syntax of list of link-type keywords:
A whitespace-separated list of link types, with no duplicate keywords in the list. Each link type must be listed as allowed on <a> and <area> in the HTML specification, or must be listed as allowed on <a> and <area> on the Microformats wiki. *You can register link types on the Microformats wiki yourself.*
*Warning*: The contentinfo role is unnecessary for element footer.

From line 25, column 85210; to line 25, column 85270

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Start tag body seen but an element of the same type was already open.

From line 25, column 86632; to line 25, column 86637

-info"><p><body><p sty


*Error*: Element script must not have attribute defer unless attribute src is also specified.

From line 25, column 88594; to line 25, column 88688

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 25, column 88594; to line 25, column 88688

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Error*: End tag for body seen, but there were unclosed elements.

From line 25, column 89358; to line 25, column 89364

/script> </body></html


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 86606; to line 25, column 86628

div></div><div class="site-info"><p><bo


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 85271; to line 25, column 85297

tentinfo"><div class="layout-medium"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element footer.

From line 25, column 85210; to line 25, column 85270

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 10; to line 25, column 43

↩</script><div id="page" class="hfeed site"> <head


*Error*: Stray end tag p.

From line 25, column 89365; to line 25, column 89375

> </body></html></p></div>


*Error*: No p element in scope but a p end tag seen.

From line 25, column 89365; to line 25, column 89375

> </body></html></p></div>


*Warning*: Consider using the h1 element as a top-level heading only (all h1 elements are treated as top-level headings by many screen readers and other tools).

From line 25, column 20257; to line 25, column 20280

y-header"><h1 class="entry-title"> <a hr


*Warning*: Consider using the h1 element as a top-level heading only (all h1 elements are treated as top-level headings by many screen readers and other tools).

From line 25, column 43299; to line 25, column 43322

y-header"><h1 class="entry-title"> <a hr


*Warning*: Consider using the h1 element as a top-level heading only (all h1 elements are treated as top-level headings by many screen readers and other tools).

From line 25, column 62193; to line 25, column 62216

y-header"><h1 class="entry-title"> <a hr


*Warning*: Consider using the h1 element as a top-level heading only (all h1 elements are treated as top-level headings by many screen readers and other tools).

From line 25, column 2841; to line 25, column 2864

y-header"><h1 class="entry-title"> <a hr
ABOUT​

*Error*: Attribute xtraffic-exclude not allowed on element script at this point.

From line 6, column 9884; to line 6, column 9953

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp

Attributes for element script:
Global attributes
src - Address of the resource
type - Type of embedded resource
charset - Character encoding of the external script resource
async - Execute script in parallel
defer - Defer script execution
crossorigin - How the element handles crossorigin requests
*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 6, column 9884; to line 6, column 9953

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp


*Warning*: The banner role is unnecessary for element header.

From line 25, column 45; to line 25, column 100

ed site"> <header id="masthead" class="site-header" role="banner"><div c


*Warning*: Element nav does not need a role attribute.

From line 25, column 355; to line 25, column 444

h1></div> <nav id="primary-navigation" class="site-navigation primary-navigation" role="navigation"> <a cl


*Warning*: The contentinfo role is unnecessary for element footer.

From line 25, column 7030; to line 25, column 7090

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Start tag body seen but an element of the same type was already open.

From line 25, column 8452; to line 25, column 8457

-info"><p><body><p sty


*Error*: Element script must not have attribute defer unless attribute src is also specified.

From line 25, column 10414; to line 25, column 10508

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 25, column 10414; to line 25, column 10508

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Error*: End tag for body seen, but there were unclosed elements.

From line 25, column 11178; to line 25, column 11184

/script> </body></html


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 8426; to line 25, column 8448

div></div><div class="site-info"><p><bo


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 7091; to line 25, column 7117

tentinfo"><div class="layout-medium"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element footer.

From line 25, column 7030; to line 25, column 7090

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 10; to line 25, column 43

↩</script><div id="page" class="hfeed site"> <head


*Error*: Stray end tag p.

From line 25, column 11185; to line 25, column 11195

> </body></html></p></div>


*Error*: No p element in scope but a p end tag seen.

From line 25, column 11185; to line 25, column 11195

> </body></html></p></div>


*Warning*: Consider using the h1 element as a top-level heading only (all h1 elements are treated as top-level headings by many screen readers and other tools).

From line 25, column 2394; to line 25, column 2417

y-header"><h1 class="entry-title">About
CONTACT​

*Error*: Attribute xtraffic-exclude not allowed on element script at this point.

From line 6, column 9177; to line 6, column 9246

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp

Attributes for element script:
Global attributes
src - Address of the resource
type - Type of embedded resource
charset - Character encoding of the external script resource
async - Execute script in parallel
defer - Defer script execution
crossorigin - How the element handles crossorigin requests
*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 6, column 9177; to line 6, column 9246

}</style> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" xtraffic-exclude>var wp


*Warning*: The banner role is unnecessary for element header.

From line 25, column 45; to line 25, column 100

ed site"> <header id="masthead" class="site-header" role="banner"><div c


*Warning*: Element nav does not need a role attribute.

From line 25, column 355; to line 25, column 444

h1></div> <nav id="primary-navigation" class="site-navigation primary-navigation" role="navigation"> <a cl


*Error*: No p element in scope but a p end tag seen.

From line 25, column 8137; to line 25, column 8140

UY </h2></p><p sty


*Error*: No p element in scope but a p end tag seen.

From line 25, column 8189; to line 25, column 8192

="social"></p><p sty


*Error*: Element p not allowed as child of element ul in this context. (Suppressing further errors from this subtree.)

From line 25, column 8189; to line 25, column 8192

="social"></p><p sty

Contexts in which element p may be used:
Where flow content is expected.
Content model for element ul:
Zero or more li and script-supporting elements.
*Error*: Element p not allowed as child of element ul in this context. (Suppressing further errors from this subtree.)

From line 25, column 8193; to line 25, column 8221

cial"></p><p style="text-align: left;"><li><a

Contexts in which element p may be used:
Where flow content is expected.
Content model for element ul:
Zero or more li and script-supporting elements.
*Error*: No p element in scope but a p end tag seen.

From line 25, column 9844; to line 25, column 9847

/</script></p><p>pho


*Error*: Element p not allowed as child of element h4 in this context. (Suppressing further errors from this subtree.)

From line 25, column 9844; to line 25, column 9847

/</script></p><p>pho

Contexts in which element p may be used:
Where flow content is expected.
*Error*: Element p not allowed as child of element h4 in this context. (Suppressing further errors from this subtree.)

From line 25, column 9848; to line 25, column 9850

cript></p><p>photog

Contexts in which element p may be used:
Where flow content is expected.
*Warning*: The contentinfo role is unnecessary for element footer.

From line 25, column 11347; to line 25, column 11407

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Start tag body seen but an element of the same type was already open.

From line 25, column 12769; to line 25, column 12774

-info"><p><body><p sty


*Error*: Element script must not have attribute defer unless attribute src is also specified.

From line 25, column 14731; to line 25, column 14825

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Warning*: The language attribute on the script element is obsolete. You can safely omit it.

From line 25, column 14731; to line 25, column 14825

;</script><script data-cfasync="false" language="javascript" type="text/javascript" id="z117d4c81" defer>setTim


*Error*: End tag for body seen, but there were unclosed elements.

From line 25, column 15495; to line 25, column 15501

/script> </body></html


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 12743; to line 25, column 12765

div></div><div class="site-info"><p><bo


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 11408; to line 25, column 11434

tentinfo"><div class="layout-medium"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element footer.

From line 25, column 11347; to line 25, column 11407

iv></div> <footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo"><div c


*Error*: Unclosed element div.

From line 25, column 10; to line 25, column 43

↩</script><div id="page" class="hfeed site"> <head


*Error*: Stray end tag p.

From line 25, column 15502; to line 25, column 15512

> </body></html></p></div>


*Error*: No p element in scope but a p end tag seen.

From line 25, column 15502; to line 25, column 15512

> </body></html></p></div>


*Warning*: Consider using the h1 element as a top-level heading only (all h1 elements are treated as top-level headings by many screen readers and other tools).

From line 25, column 2393; to line 25, column 2416

y-header"><h1 class="entry-title">Contac
CLIENTS​

*Warning*: The banner role is unnecessary for element header.

From line 112, column 1; to line 112, column 56

ed site">↩<header id="masthead" class="site-header" role="banner">↩<div


*Warning*: Empty heading.

From line 115, column 1; to line 115, column 23

/a></div>↩<h1 class="site-title"><a hre


*Warning*: Element nav does not need a role attribute.

From line 118, column 1; to line 118, column 68

wrapper">↩<nav id="site-navigation" class="main-navigation" role="navigation">↩<h1 c


*Warning*: Element main does not need a role attribute.

From line 147, column 1; to line 147, column 46

nt-area">↩<main id="main" class="site-main" role="main">↩<arti


*Warning*: The contentinfo role is unnecessary for element footer.

From line 199, column 1; to line 199, column 61

↩</div> ↩<footer id="colophon" class="site-footer" role="contentinfo">↩<div


*Warning*: Consider using the h1 element as a top-level heading only (all h1 elements are treated as top-level headings by many screen readers and other tools).

From line 119, column 1; to line 119, column 24

igation">↩<h1 class="menu-toggle">Menu</


*Warning*: Consider using the h1 element as a top-level heading only (all h1 elements are treated as top-level headings by many screen readers and other tools).

From line 150, column 1; to line 150, column 24

-header">↩<h1 class="entry-title">Client


----------



## LRphoto (May 5, 2016)

Thank you both for taking the time to take a look at my site and reply with some feedback. 

@tirediron yeah it runs using WordPress. The Chinese symbol thing seems to happen sporadically of certain browsers (at least for me). Most often that not it is the actual logo but I definitely need to look into that. 

I have no real reason for not having a prices page yet but it is something I'm going include in the future.

@Watchful wow that is a list! I'm no web expert. I know the basics but I'm going to look into the things listed in your post and try and understand it more so that I can't rectify the issues with my site. 

Again thank you both for the feedback


----------

